
Netflix's HTML5 Video Playback UI - aaronbrethorst
http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/10/html5-video-playback-ui.html
======
scdoshi
Does this mean there will finally be Linux support? There is no mention of how
DRM will be implemented.

Edit: One of the older blog posts (link in this one) discusses HTML5 Premium
Video Extensions

~~~
pornel
No there won't be. Netflix requires "HTML5" playback to use their proprietary
DRM plug-in (EME CDM).

On mailing lists they've said they don't give a damn about GNU/Linux support.

They will support Google's closed flavors of Linux: non-AOSP Android builds
and closed builds of ChromeOS with Google WideVine DRM plug-ins.

